# Load rating of eye bolts



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm suspending 50 lb fixtures from Kindoff strut. 1/4" Strut nuts, and 1/4" eyebolts. The strut nuts are pretty beefy. 

The eyebolts however are just run of the mill 1/4" home depot eyebolts.

Does Kindoff or T&B strut make any rated 1/4" eyebolts ?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

You should be ok with the type 1 you have.

http://www.rigging.net/Eye Bolts.htm

edit: Sorry 'bout that, these are forged. The HD style might be bent wire construction of which i can't find an accurate load rating.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Get load rated eyes not just unrated routing eyes.

Go to your hardware supplier.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 11, 2014)

https://www.boltdepot.com/fastener-information/eye-bolts/Wire-Eye-Bolt-Working-Load-Limits.aspx

They may not be the same bolts, but 1/4 is rated for 50' lbs.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

The forged eyes are preferable, as the standard eye bolts are made of chinesium. 500 pound working load limit. Probably would take 1500lbs to shear them.

Fastenall carries them.
Make sure the nuts you are using are at least grade 5. Grade 8 fasteners should be mandatory in applications carrying any load. Unwelded 1/4" stainless LIFTING RATED eyes have a safe working load of 200lbs. Unwelded zinc plated home cheapo 1/4" eye bolts have a 74lb safe working load, probably due to piss poor metallurgy and the high possibility of the cheese grade threads shearing off of it.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

the weight rating should be on the package they came in. but 1/4 inch even in chinesium should support more than 50#.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I had a chandelier fall because a cast eye(made for lights)sheared off. Defect I'm sure but I'd go for the rated eyes. My fixture didn't weight anywhere near 50 pounds.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Heck, now we're back to the strut nut being the weak link.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

ok, I brought load rated eye bolts. Do you guys put up a safety cable for redundancy? I'm considering putting up fixture chain just as a safety measure.

The fixture will still hang from 2 steel cables. 1 per side. And then I'll use a length of fixture chain connected to a different point on the ceiling. Cheap insurance....


----------

